# GOING ON DATE- SHORT TERM LG RELIEF?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

So this girl I used to hang with before I got IBS has started talking to me again. Were actually perfect for each other but I keep delaying seeing her because she wants to get close and im worried LG may occur and itd be so irritating.

I recently ate nothing but gluten free bagels and chicken, did around 5 enemas a day, had probiotics, apple cider vinegar before eating, anti-anxiety medication, pepto bismol and using powders and other natural products to help reduce the problems but although all that was done over the days I still felt unwell and we ended up cancelling.

Anyone think they can help me? I dont want to tell her because that would freak her out. Thanks.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

I know it's hard to date with IBS or any chronic illness. Cancer, Diabetes, and a lot of other chronic illnesses can kill the body and the mind. IBS however can kill a person's mind, body, and social life because of the embarrassing complications. If she's been your friend for a long time maybe she'll understand. I always say that the only sense that heart possess's the ability to see in another person's heart. If she likes you for you she'll accept you IBS or not. I would say be honest and tell her. If shes as cool as you say she'll like you for you anyway.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

The gluten-free bagels would be the biggest culprit. Grain starches are probably the worst foods foods for Leaky Gassers. You should find evacuation easier if you don't eat any gluten-free starches like potato starch, tapioca starch which are highly gas producing and low in fibre as well. All grain foods resist digestion and easy to digest foods like wholewheat toast (not bread) if you're not gluten intolerant, soluble fibre veges like mashed potato potato and pumpkin would be a lot better.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

You'd be surprised how much you would be able to get away with even the way that you are now. Don't let your inhibitions get in the way of your happiness for a second because you will regret it. Think about it. What do you really have to lose? Worst case scenario she doesn't date you. Big deal. There's so much more to gain just by trying than avoiding the situation.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

tummyrumbles said:


> The gluten-free bagels would be the biggest culprit. Grain starches are probably the worst foods foods for Leaky Gassers. You should find evacuation easier if you don't eat any gluten-free starches like potato starch, tapioca starch which are highly gas producing and low in fibre as well. All grain foods resist digestion and easy to digest foods like wholewheat toast (not bread) if you're not gluten intolerant, soluble fibre veges like mashed potato potato and pumpkin would be a lot better.


Wait, you say not to eat grain foods but to eat wholewheat toast? Is that not contradicting yourself? Could I live off toast and chicken and certain veg for a few days to reduce the LG to a small amount?


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

mylifeisover said:


> Wait, you say not to eat grain foods but to eat wholewheat toast? Is that not contradicting yourself? Could I live off toast and chicken and certain veg for a few days to reduce the LG to a small amount?


Oh, and do you use dairy free buttery alternatives? Or is the fat in that a big problem?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm fine with yoghurt and I have A2 milk in tea and porridge which is better digested. I eat a fair bit of hard cheese. Unless you actually have a gluten intolerance you might be better off with wholemeal toast rather than a heavy dense gluten free bread which is full of starch. Starches are hard for everyone to digest, not just IBSers. I'd rather not eat wheat at all but I get too hungry if I don't. Toasting reduces the starch so it's more digestible. This probably sounds contradictory too, but unless you've got a gluten intolerance, bread with gluten in it is more light and airy, so not as much starch so better for you gas-wise. If you just want a few day's relief, try this diet:

Breakfast: Porridge with A2 milk, hash browns with bacon and egg

A few hot drinks to move everything through

Lunch: toasted wholewheat jaffles with ham, tomato, lettuce, and an orange

Dinner: Chicken with mashed potato, mashed pumpkin, sweet potato, bok choi

Dessert: Banana and yoghurt

This isn't a long term diet, just something to try for a few days before a date. There should be just enough fibre to push things through but not enough to irritate or cause much gas. Try not to use enemas as you want your colon to start working again by itself. A diet like this can take me 45 minutes to fully evacuate (I'm a leaky gasser too) as I have a sluggish colon. So make sure you've fully gone before going out that night.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Made a porridge paste with coconut milk and bananas, kinda like a smoothie. I used a few cleanses aswell.

The date actually went really well but at first I had a bowel water leakage (tmi), which I think has something to do with my bladder because after I didnt need to pee I was completely fine.

However I didnt like getting too close at times which was irrirating because I really like getting close and be cute etc, and it made it look like I didnt like her.

She told me after the date that the first thing she noticed was that I smelled really good and saying she found it really attractive, which was my aftershave.

Going out again tommorow where im going to eat the same and ensure my bladder is empty an hour before meeting, hopefully itll be good again.


----------

